# Trans fats & other diet tips



## billy (Jan 4, 2004)

Hello
I haven#t post on here for a couple of years now. But i often pop on and read the posts.
I'm now 43 - 44 in March. We had tests a few years ago and nothing was found. I have a 14 year old from ex marriage. DH has none.
I never felt i was strong enough or rich enough to start the ivf route. so just sat bac and let fate take her course.
Well, she did nothing!! i still don't want any medical interference, but any advice on diet vits etc. I read the article about low fat dairy in the Independent today. So i trotted off to Morrisons, bought some whole organci milk, and then tried to buy some ice cream. Bit of a mine field there. i scrutinised the ingredients only to find ALL have skimmed milk. 
Where can you get good old fashioned full fat ice cream!!!
Then i've read an article can't remeber where, saying trans fats are also bad for trying to conceive.
Well, sorry to ramble on after being away for so long.
Hope it's ok to post here

Bxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Billy

Why don't you post this on the Belly Club board? That's if you've joined  -might get some replies there 

Larkles


----------

